# HO Le Mans layout.



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

A little project I'm working on, hope you like it.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

A "LITTLE" project?!? It looks great!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very Nice

Boosted


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

looking good :thumbsup: any more pics of the layout?


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Looking great!


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Outstanding!*

Outstanding! Awesome! Excellent!

Love the grandstands and the clubhouse. More pics and info like table size etc. please.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

that thing looks sweet!!!
do ya run it with the lights turned 
down to give it an evening look?


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it.

It's about 8' x 12'. Tomy track, which I have screwed down, spackled & painted.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That is great! Wow I love all the little details like the roadway markings :thumbsup: Your paddock buildings are excellent too!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

I did some more work to the main scoring tower (added the stairs/winners podium complex & flags to the main grandstands roof) & started on the pits. I added the overhead gantry, some fuel hoses & sponsors logos to the concrete. The pits still have a long way to go, I'd say they're about 25% done.




































Questions/comments welcome.


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

simply awesome :thumbsup: keep up the nice work!
where is this fine track located?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

The skid marks are really cool , would you mind going into detail a bit on what & how you created them & the paint used on the track.

Again this is a beautiful layout, The detail is awesome

Boosted


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

DOH!!! The first two times I looked at this thread, I totally missed "HO" in the title. You've done such a great job prepping, filling and painting the track, I would have sworn it was 1/32. AMAZING track preparation, and incredible buildings/structures!! WOW  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

really great work!neat how ya spackled the track surface,i hadn't seen that done before


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Top Shelf ! ! !*

What is the spackle Du Mans ? .... Looks incredibly smooth.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

................................speechless!

great work!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks great! Is this in a controlled environment? How does the spackle not crack?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW!!! Your Le Mans layout is Super De Duper!!

Your bleachers and pit areas along with all the rest of your detailed signs and landscape are incredible. Man your layout is Awesum!

Bob...Race On...zilla


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

I have not had any problems w/the spackle cracking or the paint coming off. I did my 1/32 Monaco layout this way 5 years ago and it is still good. The layouts are in my basement.


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

I added a ferris wheel to the carnival area. Still a lot of work to do on it. I need to add food vendors, spectators, a few games and maybe one small ride. 

On my still to do list is a facia for the bottom of the layout, catch fencing, the "Le Mans 24" Rolex clock, adding a few transporters + a few other minor details.

On a side note I decided have to offer this layout for sale after it is completed so I can start a larger project. It breaks down into three sections for transport. If you have any interest PM me.


----------



## SFC_Allen (Aug 19, 2007)

Looks great...where did you get the tires and the guard rails?


----------



## renniealba (Jun 21, 2009)

it looks great! so you are selling it? what does one pay for something like this?


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

That's just incredible man. Nice work!

Hey....what shade of gray did you use to paint the track? It's much more realistic than flat gray primer.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

As a guy who 'scaped the heck out of my track, I give you huge props for your level of details and realism -- VERY WELL DONE! :thumbsup:


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

The guard rails are 1/32 scalextric. The tires are cast out of plaster & then painted, I custom made a master pattern & a rubber mold.




SFC_Allen said:


> Looks great...where did you get the tires and the guard rails?


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

I think it was called "Coal Mine". Dark, but warmish rather than cold blue gray.



Shadowracer said:


> That's just incredible man. Nice work!
> 
> Hey....what shade of gray did you use to paint the track? It's much more realistic than flat gray primer.


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

If you're really interested PM me & we'll talk. I'll make you a deal.



renniealba said:


> it looks great! so you are selling it? what does one pay for something like this?


----------



## toyman0828 (May 19, 2013)

*Just a Question*

From the looks of iy this is a slot car layout. Where can I purchase HO slot cars, the Le Mans variety. Thanks in advance and please forgive my ignorance.


----------

